# So what's your current favourite laxative?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

What are you enjoying these days?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The Golden Arches.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Not this...


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

anything on netflix


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

canadas drag race is the $%&* (rhymes with twit)


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Triple X hot pepperettes. Not just a couple. A good chunk of the whole package. Not Shopsy either. Independent crazy hot pepperettes


----------



## Acoustic Tom (Apr 6, 2020)

A bottle of labatts blue. Half an hour after drinking it, it's always a run the the john and it's usually a photo finish.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Cigarettes and methamphetamines.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Concern cleans out the system, so once in a while I'll worry about my idiot brother - that does the trick.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Tasty Prunes!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Who gives a crap?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

A face melting vindaloo curry


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

10% cream from the chinese store in mt hope. I dont think he keeps his fridges cold enough.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Polyethylene Glycol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

player99 said:


> Cigarettes and methamphetamines.


As someone who has done a great deal of volunteering in homeless shelters, you might be on to something with this.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Who gives a crap?


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Doug Gifford said:


> Polyethylene Glycol


Seeing the scope go in sure makes your A## pucker after drinking 3.78 ltr of that crap! Doc asked me how the pre treatment went and my reply was that "it was a real shit show". BIG MISTAKE, he jumped and almost rammed the scope up my butt when the duty nurse let out a loud cackle.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Anything Clapton goes straight in the ears and my bowels cannot even accept it as a reality and they eject all matter


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Metamucil


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

#1






#2


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Restoralax works. I especially like their ad that has a woman drinking it poolside!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> Restoralax works. I especially like their ad that has a woman drinking it poolside!
> 
> View attachment 397991


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A few handfuls of jelly beans. (molitol)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the last time i shit a solid turd, was october 17th 2003 at around 6 pm. having most of your small intestine removed will do that to you. sugar is not my friend. i can drink a can of pepsi and eat almost anything, and in 45 minutes i can shit through the eye of a needle.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Not exactly on point but this is what happens when you try and use Senokot to fix a pinhole rad leak.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

10 beer


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Not exactly on point but this is what happens when you try and use Senokot to fix a pinhole rad leak.
> 
> View attachment 398008


It sure looks on topic! 

Did someone sh*t in the rad first??


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

My favourite current laxative?

My credit card bills.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

No one is better than Gaffigan at food jokes/commentary

Popeyes: "Maybe they're not talking about the cartoon character. Maybe they're talking about what happens to your eyes after you eat the food"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Pancakes. They're not swimming in syrup, but the fat required to fry them up is QUITE effective when supplemented by a decent cup of joe.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> the last time i shit a solid turd, was october 17th 2003 at around 6 pm. having most of your small intestine removed will do that to you. sugar is not my friend. i can drink a can of pepsi and eat almost anything, and in 45 minutes i can shit through the eye of a needle.


So, um, that's your cover letter when applying for jobs, eh?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

RE: colonoscopies

Dave Barry's column from 2008 is a classic. https://www.miamiherald.com/living/liv-columns-blogs/dave-barry/article1928847.html

Then, there are the various reviews of Haribo Sugar-Free Gummy Bears: While Being Horrible And Hilarious At The Same Time, These 20 Reviews Of Haribo Gummy Bears On Amazon Are Leaving People In Tears Of Laughter Another classic. There are literally hundreds of similar reviews if you simply search for Haribo Gummy Bears.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

salad? Vegetables? fruit?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow 35 replies in and not one mention of Taco Bell?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

butterknucket said:


>


Isn't that an REM song?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Restoralax works.


Isn't that plastic or antifreeze?

edit: Powder for solution contains *100% polyethylene glycol 3350*.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Get a Squatty Potty.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

player99 said:


> Isn't that plastic or antifreeze?
> 
> edit: Powder for solution contains *100% polyethylene glycol 3350*.


Yeah but it's tasteless and inoffensive mixed into your orange juice and it works without over-working. I use it every day these days to counteract the corking effects of iron tablets which I'm taking to counter post-surgery anemia.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Favourite Laxative?? You got to be fucking kidding me. 😒 

(I don't really need one, a couple of pitted prunes smooth things out just a touch)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Robert1950 said:


> Favourite Laxative?? You got to be fucking kidding me. 😒


Robert wins the internet today...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

This thread leads to the question, what is your favourite toilet bowl cleaner?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Skipping back to the original, 1 cup of coffee in the am.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Favorite laxative? Molson Export. Favorite toilet bowl cleaner? Molson Export.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I could name him only in the political section ! 
Ooops ! He was already mentioned ! 
But black liquorice does it well, though not reccomended after fifty years old.
May be the one I cannot name wished it would kill me someday... LOL


----------

